#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Panasonic Products at Macys Camera Shop

## MacysCameraShop

Panasonic LX7- P13998 / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic AG-AC160A  P201,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty) - SALE! (FREEBIES: Panasonic AG-MC200G worth P16,000 and a Toshiba Exceria 32gb UHS-1 Class 10 95mb/s worth P3,400)


Panasonic GH4 Body- P71500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 X Vario 12-35mm f/2.8 Asph Kit  P110500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 with DMW-YAGH Interface Unit  P145800 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
Panasonic FZ1000  P41000 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown


Panasonic AG-AC8  P64,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC90P  P91,350 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-HMC80P  P120,600 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC130A  P180,900 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AF100A  P205,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)


Panasonic HC-X1000  P155,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)


Panasonic AG-MC200G Unidirectional Microphone  P20,000
Panasonic MC-70 Phantom Powered Shotgun Microphone  P8,000


Panasonic GM1 12-32mm Kit  P24500
Panasonic GM1 L 15mm Kit  P35500


Panasonic DMW-BLF19E- P2980


thanks,




*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*


Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

Panasonic LX7- P13998 / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic AG-AC160A  P201,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty) - SALE! (FREEBIES: Panasonic AG-MC200G worth P16,000 and a Toshiba Exceria 32gb UHS-1 Class 10 95mb/s worth P3,400)

Panasonic GH4 Body- P71500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 X Vario 12-35mm f/2.8 Asph Kit  P110500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 with DMW-YAGH Interface Unit  P145800 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
Panasonic FZ1000  P41000 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown

Panasonic AG-AC8  P64,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC90P  P91,350 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-HMC80P  P120,600 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC130A  P180,900 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AF100A  P205,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)

Panasonic HC-X1000  P155,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)

Panasonic AG-MC200G Unidirectional Microphone  P20,000
Panasonic MC-70 Phantom Powered Shotgun Microphone  P8,000

Panasonic GM1 12-32mm Kit  P24500
Panasonic GM1 L 15mm Kit  P35500

Panasonic DMW-BLF19E- P2980

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

Panasonic LX7- P13998 / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic AG-AC160A  P201,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty) - SALE! (FREEBIES: Panasonic AG-MC200G worth P16,000 and a Toshiba Exceria 32gb UHS-1 Class 10 95mb/s worth P3,400)

Panasonic GH4 Body- P71500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 X Vario 12-35mm f/2.8 Asph Kit  P110500 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown
Panasonic GH4 with DMW-YAGH Interface Unit  P145800 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
Panasonic FZ1000  P41000 (1yr Panasonic Phils Warranty) / CASH Price Markdown

Panasonic AG-AC8  P64,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC90P  P91,350 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-HMC80P  P120,600 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AC130A  P180,900 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)
Panasonic AG-AF100A  P205,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)

Panasonic HC-X1000  P155,000 (3yrs Panasonic Phils Warranty)

Panasonic AG-MC200G Unidirectional Microphone  P20,000
Panasonic MC-70 Phantom Powered Shotgun Microphone  P8,000

Panasonic GM1 12-32mm Kit  P24500
Panasonic GM1 L 15mm Kit  P35500

Panasonic DMW-BLF19E- P2980

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## esc

Do you have this?
Panasonic Lens Cap for Lumix DMC-LX100 (Black) B&H # PADMWLFAC1K MFR # DMW-LFAC1K

----------

